# Making the topics



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

How about a lock in making topics?

Only people with X posts or X status can make a topic?


this could unload some stress on the board either in latency and in peoples rage seeing the same question in 5 topics or so on the board while decent topics that need help just disappear unto other pages.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2009)

Um, that would be unfair. What if you just bricked your DS or Wii and can't get it back? Then, there are no existing threads about this? (well, of course there are but this is just theoretical)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 26, 2009)

yeah and also if somebody signed up to get a problem resolved this would cause people to spam more posts


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry but there are topics about everything, not just here, but everywhere on the net.


Having at least 10 posts for creating a topic would help a lot.


Just look at the TOPICS about fricking sports resort "I CANT PLAY SPORTS RESORT, DO I NEED MOTION PLUS?"

people that just create an account and spam a topic, they dont even read the rules or use the search button, all your logic fails.


----------



## Domination (Jul 26, 2009)

So letting them spam their way into the required post before posting what they wanted to ask is the correct logic? They can spam, people spammed the shit out of the forum to enter the contest, I don't see why they won't do this. Imagine, 10 noobs a day, we will have 100 useless posts that day.

We had a thread kinda like this once.... had quite some posts, go search it and see everyone's logic.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 26, 2009)

the more open topics on a certain subject the more searchable material there is available for google to index. bad topics are for mods to remove and deal with, plus some users like to get angry and yell at the noobs and other people like to read the posts because its funny.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone should be allowed to create a topic. The site would start loosing new members if things like this was enforced, or as others have said, simply spam more.

I don't let some of the more silly topics get to me, sometimes I find them amusing. Also what would the mods do?


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> people that just create an account and spam a topic, they dont even read the rules or use the search button, all your logic fails.



^^ couldn't agree anymore...heck they don't even read the god damn stickies.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> So letting them spam their way into the required post before posting what they wanted to ask is the correct logic? They can spam, people spammed the shit out of the forum to enter the contest, I don't see why they won't do this. Imagine, 10 noobs a day, we will have 100 useless posts that day.
> 
> We had a thread kinda like this once.... had quite some posts, go search it and see everyone's logic.
> 
> ...




finally someone that actually sees whats going on... STICKIES! USE THEM!

i remember seeing topics stickied with these "XXXXXXX GAME GOT RELEASED, GET IT HERE!" and GUESS WHAT it was RULES! noobs would actually OPEN the topic and read it!

oh boy, those where the times... i laughed a lot at those topics, with the "noobs" raging, and they wouldnt even spam anything else...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 31, 2009)

What would you rather have:

This sceneario:
A newb finds GBAtemp

Newb: Oh this forum might solve my problem, I'll just sign up.

Newb signs up with some generic BummingPikachuPinata username.

Newb:  Right I cant be arsed to search my problem or even look at the first ten topics in the section so I'll make my own topic about it.

Newb tries to post but is told they need a XX amount of posts.

Newb: Oh well I'll just increase my post count by posting in whatever topic I see first with just "I agree" and "yes".

Newb does this, we get a ton of crap, people make reports about this member because they're spamming.  Newb gets enough posts within half an hour.

Newb: Right now I'll make my post.

Newb posts new topic, people flame them because they have forgotten that they were newbs once but one nice member gives them the solution.  Newb pisses off after getting what they want never to come back again.


or this scenario:

A newb finds GBAtemp

Newb: Oh this forum might solve my problem, I'll just sign up.

Newb signs up with some generic LactatingMarioPinata username.

Newb:  Right I cant be arsed to search my probrlem or even look at the first ten topics in the section so I'll make my own topic about it.

Newb posts new topic, people flame them because they have forgotten that they were newbs once but one nice member gives them the solution.  Newb pisses off after getting what they want never to come back again.


As you can see its not a good idea unless we restrict how many posts new members make and even then we may get someone posting some sort of "hot tits" homebrew who are new and "oh no" they cant post it because they're new.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 5, 2009)

I agree with Domination and others on this one. It's better having ten topics a noob than ten posts PLUS ten topics a noob, don't you think so?


----------



## UltraMagnus (Aug 5, 2009)

what is it with all the damn bloody elitism around here all of a sudden?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 6, 2009)

It's always been like this.


----------

